# CatJaws! Cat in shark suit riding a robo vacuum too funny.



## tinydancer (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's some stills. Video at link:







* Cat Jaws: CatShark, aka Max-Arthur, is back in a new video of him riding a Roomba robotic vacuum. Instead of a baby duckling, his companion in this one is his owner shucking corn
*





















*Popular cat: SharkCat rides his Roomba in the video that made him famous. Footage of the cat chasing a duckling has reached nearly 3 million views on Youtube
*

Shark Week: Costume-wearing CatShark on robotic vacuum rides again in hilarious video | Mail Online


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

The new video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLt5rBfNucc]Shark Week. #SharkCat cleaning Kitchen! - YouTube[/ame]


And the video that started it all..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of2HU3LGdbo]Cat In A Shark Costume Chases A Duck While Riding A Roomba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Claudette (Aug 8, 2013)

Cute or what. 

Hope the duckling doesn't become Duck L'Orange. LOL


----------



## Starlight (Aug 8, 2013)

Funny and cute  It's a wonder shark cat doesn't get dizzy and fall off. I like the duck.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL that.


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweetest  thread!


----------

